# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  الهاتف المغربي الصيني saphir asteria

## hajir inali

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله*  *هته اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع واتمنى ان اجد لديكم جوابا لمشكلتي*  *اشتريت هاتف يقولون عنه انه اول هاتف يصنع في المغرب... و لكن للأسف..وجدت انه يصنع في الصين لحساب المغرب*  *اقول الصراحة..الهاتف اعجبني و يلبي كل ما احتاج اليه...لكنه لا يدعم الترقية*  *المشكلة هي اني اريد ترقية نسخة الاندرويد jelly bean الى kitkat او ما شابه*  *و اليكم المعلومات الخاصة بالهاتف* **  *CPUs : 4* *SoCs : 1* *CPU 0 :  ARMv7 Processor rev 2 (v7l)* *Name : MediaTek MT6589* *CPUs : 4* *Core set 0 : ARM Cortex-A7* *Core set 0 Nb Cores : 4* *Core set 0 Max Clock : 1209 MHz* *Core set 0 Impl.id : 0x41* *Core set 0 Arch.id : 0x7* *Core set 0 Var.id : 0* *Core set 0 Part.id : 0xc07* *Core set 0 Rev.id : 2* *Core set 0 Revision : r0p2* *Arch : 4x ARM Cortex-A7 @1,21 GHz* *Codename :*  *Process : 28 nm* *GPU Vendor : Imagination Technologies* *GPU Renderer : PowerVR SGX 544MP* *Model : Asteria (asteria_v89_saphir_concept)* *Manufacturer : SaphirConcept* *Board : 01v21_v89_cxq_inew* *Hardware : mt6589* *Android Ver. : 4.2.1* *Kernel Arch. : armv7l* *Battery capacity : 1000* *--- CPUInfos ---* *abi : armeabi-v7a* *abi2 : armeabi* *Processor	: ARMv7 Processor rev 2 (v7l)* *processor	: 0* *BogoMIPS	: 2439.94* *processor	: 1* *BogoMIPS	: 2447.96* *Features	: swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt*  *CPU implementer	: 0x41* *CPU architecture: 7* *CPU variant	: 0x0* *CPU part	: 0xc07* *CPU revision	: 2* *Hardware	: MT6589* *Revision	: 0000* *Serial	: 0000000000000000* *--- Debug Infos ---* *20=mtktspmic=35957* *21=mtktspa=-127000* *22=mtktsbattery=30000* *23=mtktscpu=41163* *24=mtktswmt=41100* *clock0=1209000* *clock1=1209000* *clock2=-1* *clock3=-1*   *و هذا الموقع يتكلم اكثر عن هذا الهاتف*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *و لكم جزيل الشكر*

----------

